#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 梅花鹿大俠

## J.C.

其實我蠻想看的....XD

----------


## 狼王白牙

禽獸裝的台語獸人電影耶 ^^

吸血狼拿狼牙棒；梅花鹿拿鹿角矛；羊公公拿羊角杖
這.....

----------


## Wolfy

喬...喬巴嗎?

----------


## 翼緋麟

厚..............真是嚇死我了0_____________0

----------


## 小花

左邊那四句廣告詞好讚啊啊~ >w<
而且還是台語的耶~

----------


## Wolfy

線再才注意到
這部電影是((萬"壽"影業公司))作的

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 現在才注意到
> 這部電影是((萬"壽"影業公司))作的


發現你很有諧音天份喔....  

獅版很多這種文章都是你想出來的  厲害

----------


## 小龍

嘿~~這部非常老舊電影是在哪找到的

----------


## Raulson

為什麼我怎麼看都覺得右下角那隻好猥褻......OTZ
因為我思想太骯髒了嗎= ="

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

我被嚇到了=口="...
不過再仔細看了一會兒，我笑了XD

沒想到這個世界上竟然會有如此之表演藝術，
融獸人、民俗、童話和電影於一體啊！(被毆死)

----------


## 妤

:Shocked:  好個舞台劇!
看那些演員的表情如此專注!如此傳神!如此....撲哇哈哈哈哈哈哈哈  :狐狸爽到:  

我不行了....(倒

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

看了之後 我也點想...(吐...


很無言耶.= ="

怕怕的

----------


## 蒼之狼風亞

我有被這個圖嚇到=V=..
真的

----------


## MINE

宣傳一下
今年台北電影節就會播"大俠梅花鹿"哦
http://www.tiff.org.tw/2007/ch/film_2_c.php?id=000188

真的感興趣的話就不要錯過XDDDDDDDDD

----------


## tsuki.白

（＝口＝||| 天哪...這真的是能看的東西嗎？
（看到題目時心中美好的期望瞬間破滅

那個狐狸精的樣子....
估計想引誘豬都不太可能吧....

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

被圖嚇到了！
那梅花鹿大俠，
拿著的是不是牠的角？

----------

